# ntp-client - ab und zu mal die Serverzeit neu prüfen?

## BlackEye

Hallo!

ntp-client läuft bei mir und setzt die Serverzeit beim booten auf die aktuelle Zeit. Doch der Server läuft im allgemeinen zig Tage durch ehe ich ihn mal wieder neu starte (oder Monate - ein Server läuft sogar schon seit nem guten Jahr durchehend) und damit die Serverzeit neu eingestellt wird. Muss ich jetzt ein "/etc/init.d/ntp-client restart" als Cronjob einbauen oder ist es ein Konfigurationsfehler dass die Serverzeit eigentlich nicht mehr neu synchronisiert wird?

Gruß,

Martin

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Du kannst entweder den ntp-client per Cronjob immer wieder restarten oder du nimmst den ntpd.

Sebastian

----------

## BlackEye

hm... ich dachte ntpd stellt nur einen dienst zur Verfügung um die aktuelle Serverzeit im Netzwerk zugänglich zu machen ?

Ich hatte eben schon mal den ntpd gestartet um zu sehen ob dieser die Serverzeit ändert, aber darauf tat sich eigentlich gar nichts an der Uhrzeit. In den Logs steht nur dass ntpd jetzt an all möglichen IPs lauscht.

----------

## think4urs11

Im Gegensatz zu ntp-client stellt ntpd die Uhrzeit kontinuierlich nach. Weiterhin ändert ntp-client die Zeit 'hart' während ntpd die Systemzeit sanft/minimal bremst oder beschleunigt.

----------

## BlackEye

oh supi. Hab's mal eingerichtet und nun auch gesehen, dass ntpd die Zeit aktuell hält. Es dauert halt nur ein kurzen Augenblick bis er das erste mal die Zeit synchronisiert.

Klasse.. Dann kann ich die Windows-Clients auch dagegen synchronisieren lassen.

Danke

----------

## Polynomial-C

Grundsätzlich ist ein ntpd dem ntp-client vorzuziehen. Bestimmte Software mag es gar nicht, wenn die Zeit sich auf einmal sprunghaft verändert. Ein gutes Beispiel sind Kompiliervorgänge, die auf die mtime der Dateien setzen und es gar nicht mögen, wenn sich diese auf einmal in der Zukunft befindet.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Wenn ntp die Zeit schlagartig ändert, findet Amarok das nicht komisch und bleibt stehen oder anderes... ich weiß nicht, wie Amarok funktioniert - kann eine schleichende Korrektur der Zeit durch ntpd auch (subtilere) Störungen hervorrufen?

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> kann eine schleichende Korrektur der Zeit durch ntpd auch (subtilere) Störungen hervorrufen?

 

Also durch ntpd habe ich so Störungen noch nie erlebt. Durch schlagartiges Ändern der Zeit durch netdate oder ntp-client hingegen schon.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> kann eine schleichende Korrektur der Zeit durch ntpd auch (subtilere) Störungen hervorrufen?

 

Eher unwahrscheinlich.

Mit ntpd läuft die Systemzeit _immer_ vorwärts, niemals rückwärts (außer man erzwingt es explizit). Wenn die Systemuhr vorgeht läuft sie eben langsamer als die reale Zeit oder schneller wenn die Realzeit vorgeht, solange bis beide wieder synchron laufen. Damit kommen Programme entschieden besser klar als bei (wie bei ntpdate) einem harten Rückschritt um auch nur eine oder mehrere Sekunden; man denke nur an Datenbanken die sich auf (fortlaufende) Zeitstempel verlassen müssen.

Bei Systemen die eher unregelmäßig/selten Verbindung zu einem NTP-Server haben (Dialup-Clients) funktioniert es zugegeben nicht optimal da es erst mal dauert bis sich ntpd einpendelt, selbst dann gibt es aber keinen wirklichen Grund zu ntp-client&Co. Heutzutage haben die meisten eh eine Flatrate, von daher ist ntpd die sauberste Lösung.

----------

